# French cleat for floating desk



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm planning on building something very similar to this for the kids rooms. In considering mounting options, I keep going back to a french cleat along the top and a ledger board under the desk top. My plan so far is to use 3/4 " ply for everything including the desk top and edge band the desk top with 1 1/2" poplar to make it look thicker. The length of the desk is going to allow me to catch three wall studs. I'm guessing the desk will weigh around 60-65 lbs. I'm skeptical of the french cleat holding the weight with the leverage of someone potentially leaning on the front of the desk. Can you recommend some other methods of hanging this that will conceal the fasteners? Or, do you think the cleat will hold? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

How 'bout TWO French cleats? One at the top and one at the bottom.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

A French cleat hitting 3 studs will be more than enough.

These will hold 200 lbs and that's just wall dogs into sheet rock.

You could but one on the bottom just to keep someone from pulling the bottom away from the wall.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-Hangman-200-lb-French-Cleat-Picture-Hanger-with-Wall-Dog-Mounting-Screws-55316/202341629


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have used 3/4" plywood French cleats into studs and strong fastening into a cabinet. It will hold a lot more than I can ever put in it. I think it is one of the strongest methods.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone in that if you attach your cleat to three studs w/ adequately long screws, that will be more than enough strength for this desk.


----------

